# Look what I brought home tonight!! *pics*



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

2011 4dr GTI 
Autobahn 
DSG 
Shadow Blue


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

You wrecked that Passat 7 years ago and just now found Vortex? n00b  

Not gonna offer to trade you Golfs (2-door FTW) but damn that blue and those brakes sure are sexxy ... I bet your 2.0 is a bit faster too... 

Happy GTi-ing man :thumbup: 
Don't run into any hurricanes.


----------



## 01 GTI (Dec 6, 2010)

very nice man... but i dont like the whole atomatic thing... but i still like the mk4 body style better the only thing i like on the newer models are the wheels...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Beautiful. Congratulations. :beer::beer:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

PSU said:


> Beautiful. Congratulations. :beer::beer:


 what he said :thumbup:


----------



## ExplictDriver (Jan 3, 2011)

Why an automatic?


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

ExplictDriver said:


> Why an automatic?


 You mean why a dual-clutch automated manual 6-speed transmission such as that found in the Ferrari California? (i.e., it's not an automatic )


----------



## boosetta1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh you fancy huh? 

nice :thumbup:


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

How much was that?? That's pretty, love the inside of it.


----------



## 09WHTGTI (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice! I like it and I LOVE the color! I'd prefer 2 door, but I'm sure you had your reasons for a 4 door!! 

Just wish they kept the blue & red from the Mk5 instead of switching to white. 

Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

man that car is awesome. the lines, the color, the rims. man i miss my 337.


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

hoyalawyr said:


> You mean why a dual-clutch automated manual 6-speed transmission such as that found in the Ferrari California? (i.e., it's not an automatic )


 You mean it is not the traditional slosh box found in older automatics.. 



Do you *manually* change gears?? 


Or does it * automatically* do it for you?? 


You bought a fancy, fast shifting, automatic. fyi.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

vastxpunk said:


> You mean it is not the traditional slosh box found in older automatics..
> Do you *manually* change gears??
> Or does it * automatically* do it for you??
> You bought a fancy, fast shifting, automatic. fyi.


 Yeah. Well, the wife can't drive a stick :shrug: 
and technologically, anyway, it's superior.my first choice was a 6mt, but the dsg is amazing and it doesn't seem like a compromise at all


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> How much was that?? That's pretty, love the inside of it.


 Paid around 30. Below invoice by a little. it was a fair deal.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

Just a few more pics... in case people were like me a few weeks ago and desperately trolling the forum for some _quality _pics of the car in this color


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

dude when did you get married!? :thumbup: 

and that front-end closeup looks like :banghead: 

f**k your mk6 lol .. just gimme the motor in a crate.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

Troike said:


> dude when did you get married!? :thumbup:
> and that front-end closeup looks like :banghead:
> f**k your mk6 lol .. just gimme the motor in a crate.


 haha i love it  

January! Send me en e-mail if you're on facebook so I can add you


----------



## mechaniker (Dec 28, 2010)

*damn*

OMFG Sexy! Nothing like a new car that is problem free! Yes.... I drive a corrado....


----------



## Frenchieee (Dec 26, 2010)

my jealousy has just blown through the roof. 

Nice car, but I hate you


----------



## DinahEurotrash (Jan 4, 2011)

nice! i love that color


----------



## GolfR4Life (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you for the nice pictures. I am picking up my same model and options Cloud White this Friday in DFW as I have a 300 mile drive to get there to pick it up. 

I wanted a 6mt, but only one in Texas and they just didn't want to deal at that dealer. So I settled for the DSG which after driving it I was seriously impressed. Been driving Manuals since 1992 and this will be a change. 

Nice car!


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice buy. I love they way these drive.


----------



## valley_girl_GTI (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice ride Dont understand the automatic though....


----------



## fahrvergnugen657 (Aug 31, 2010)

omg jealous!!! BEAUTIFUL car!


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

valley_girl_GTI said:


> Nice ride Dont understand the automatic though....





hoyalawyr said:


> You mean why a dual-clutch automated manual 6-speed transmission such as that found in the Ferrari California? (i.e., it's not an automatic )





hoyalawyr said:


> Yeah. Well, the wife can't drive a stick :shrug:
> and technologically, anyway, it's superior.my first choice was a 6mt, but the dsg is amazing and it doesn't seem like a compromise at all


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

VW-TX said:


> Thank you for the nice pictures.
> Nice car!





fahrvergnugen657 said:


> omg jealous!!! BEAUTIFUL car!





valley_girl_GTI said:


> Nice ride





DBR007 said:


> Nice buy. I love they way these drive.





DinahJean said:


> nice! i love that color





Frenchieee said:


> my jealousy has just blown through the roof. Nice car, but I hate you





mechaniker said:


> OMFG Sexy! Nothing like a new car that is problem free! Yes.... I drive a corrado....


Thanks for all the replies guys :wave:


----------



## BulletBug (Dec 30, 2010)

*Very Sweet*

Great purchase. I love the color. :thumbup:


----------



## maybackbeetle (Nov 1, 2010)

nice car


----------

